

World's Smallest Digital Dosimeter [video] - cellover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=34&v=PKjtOTeAevg

======
cellover
Link to the sources of this miniature opensource project:
[https://github.com/shodanx/ultramicron](https://github.com/shodanx/ultramicron)

Link of the blog (in russian): [https://www.xn--
80aighkbzclf7a.net/](https://www.xn--80aighkbzclf7a.net/)

